

Tonic – Fast and easy audio synthesis in C++ - discohead
https://github.com/TonicAudio/Tonic

======
discohead
Demo video about the basics:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppf3b8BC6yU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppf3b8BC6yU)

Google discussion group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/tonic_audio_users](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/tonic_audio_users)

